# Turtle Tank Pictures



## imalizard (May 22, 2009)

Here is some pictures of the turtle tank with new plants added. Hopefully they won't eat the plants for about 2 weeks. I doubt it though[]
There is white clouds, jollytails, rainbowfish and black widows. The jollytails and rainbow fish are from the river. Plants are val, pennywort, duckweed, hornwort and the 2 grassy ones im not sure.
Once these one's go outside in the pond in summer im going to get a eastern long neck.

Left side:






Middle:





Right Side





Full tank shot:





Tell me what you think!
Daniel


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 22, 2009)

Good looking tank do they have lots of hides? How many docking stations do you have?

Good job


----------



## bitey (May 22, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## JAS101 (May 22, 2009)

very cool


----------



## kandi (May 22, 2009)

i like it because it looks like a natural enviroment and u have fresh water fish swimming around, always movement happening ,looking good.


----------



## imalizard (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, They hide behind the big rock on the right. Only the one turtle dock but they go outside about 2 times in water and 2 or 1 times dry.

Kandi, It looks great when i plant new plants. Plenty of movement always in the tank!


----------



## PhilK (May 23, 2009)

Looks good, make sure they always have access to dry land and heat whenever THEY want.


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

looks great Daniel,should be happy with that ...


----------



## turtle_alex (May 23, 2009)

nice tank daniel here i s my turtle tank


http://s718.photobucket.com/albums/ww185/buzzink/ninja turtles tank and back ground/


----------

